# need help , twisted neck pigeon



## d3xt3r_kt (Dec 19, 2013)

I just came from Palma with another pigron that was running in circles like a drunk man. He is able to fly but it flyes in circles like a bee . His neck bones are annormal because he is keeping his neck upside down a lot of the time! When he wants to turn his head to the right side his neck goes twisting and his head upside down. If you put him on your fingers he can keep ballance for five seconds until his head rurns upside down and he looses the balance . When i gave him food he havent ate but he was mooving his head really strange. Is there somerhing I can do for him?


----------



## d3xt3r_kt (Dec 19, 2013)

*its PMV*

Just find out that is a disease that has treatment so tomorow we are going to the Vet.
http://m.pigeonrescue.co.uk/site/mo...7cf69b52f684f-51816156&fb_sig_network=fw#2211


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, sounds like PMV.

Actually, there is NO treatment as regards medications.

The virus runs its course in about 6 weeks, so the pigeon needs support including hand-feeding if necessary. About the only thing to give him would be vitamins for pigeons.


----------



## d3xt3r_kt (Dec 19, 2013)

Just talked with the vet and rhe vet told me too put this bird to sleep because it is putting in danger a lot of species and individuals because of the infection. They told me that if i try saving this one bird i can give the virus to hundreds more and they strongly adviced me to put it to sleep. I don't now what to do... ppur little bird. If i keep it in quarantine on the roof of my building until is ok. Will irt be ok? Now he is eating ok and drinking also....  did someone had the same problem and fighted with the infection?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vets very often do not know much about the virus.

PMV infection lasts only 6 weeks from the date the bird became infected (or from first signs, if we don't know when it got the virus).

If the bird is kept in isolation in a safe, warm place and can eat and drink, or is assisted with food, it will generally survive.

After 6 weeks it is NOT infectious to other birds, and it does not pass the virus to people or animals anyway.

It MAY still show signs like neck twisting even after 6 weeks. This is because the virus attacks the brain and can cause lasting damage. The bird, however, is NOT infectious then.

We have 30+ pigeons who had PMV and all are well, even though some still show some odd signs. They cannot be released, of course.


----------



## d3xt3r_kt (Dec 19, 2013)

Iºm putting him in quarrantine and keep an eye on him , hope he will be ok ! Thank you John D! How should I dispose his poops in a safe way? so other birds wonºt get contaminated?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't know how you normally dispose of waste. Guess you could burn them, or put them double wrapped into whatever waste bins you use?


----------

